# Amr-irwindale test in two days



## Azusa (May 18, 2013)

Hello im new to this but got a email from amr irwindale. Wondering if anyone has any tips on whats going to be on the test...any help will.be appreciated...


----------



## Chris07 (May 18, 2013)

The written exam is the standard AMR pre-employment test. Approximately 100 questions all multiple choice covering just about everything, much like an EMT class final (although a tad easier). 

Skills test (at least for me) was a scenario which required you to perform several different skills (Trauma assessment, Spinal Immobilization, Splinting, etc). I'm not sure if it's the same test all the time, but just think of it as a NREMT skills test all integrated into one scenario as opposed to being in different stations.

Be prepared to be asked random questions orally such as "Starting and ending at the right atrium tell me where a drop of blood goes when it travels around of the body" or "What is the difference between CHF and COPD?" 

If you more than barely passed your EMT class then you should be fine, but if you've been out of school for a while be sure to brush up. Not really rocket science.


----------



## Jim37F (May 18, 2013)

Good to know, I live in Azusa and am about ready to apply to AMR Irwindale myself


----------



## Azusa (May 18, 2013)

Thanks, i appreciate it a lot. Man im nervous as hell....28 amd never worked as a emt.. Man im be prayed up! Lol


----------



## Azusa (May 18, 2013)

I live in azusa too btw


----------



## NPO (May 20, 2013)

The test for AMR is 80 questions and is held in Irwindale regardless of where you applied. It is also made by appointment, you cant just show up and is invitation only.

I got the same email from them the other day but I'll be dammed if I am driving all the way out there for a test. I'll just test locally with AMR.


----------



## Azusa (May 20, 2013)

Went to amr -irwindale today at 9 am. Took the written test, it was 80 questions..pass it! Next they told me that when they set of a skills exam test, and they will call when they set up a skills exam date. Soo guess i need to brush up on skilld amd equipment....


----------



## Jim37F (May 20, 2013)

Cool, how long did it take from submitting an app to getting the test?


----------



## Azusa (May 20, 2013)

I applied on a sunday and received a email three days later..and called them and schedule a test for the very next monday....so like a week total


----------



## Jim37F (Jun 3, 2013)

Ok so I applied last Thursday, hopefully I'll hear back from them sometime this week. :fingers crossed:


----------



## Azusa (Jun 3, 2013)

Good luck! Let me know what happens.


----------



## Jim37F (Jun 6, 2013)

I got the email from AMR yesterday inviting me to call to schedule the written test (yay!) However, every time I try to call, it rings a few times then goes to an answering machine. I called a couple times yesterday afternoon and again this morning all within their normal business hours, and all got the exact same result. Eventually I left a message saying my name, that I was invited to schedule a test, when I'm available and my phone number. I also sent an email saying the same thing, so hopefully I'll hear back soon.


----------



## Jim37F (Jun 7, 2013)

Got a call back from AMR today, I got their written test scheduled for next Tuesday!


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Jun 8, 2013)

Azusa said:


> Thanks, i appreciate it a lot. Man im nervous as hell....28 amd never worked as a emt.. Man im be prayed up! Lol



You'll be fine. I'm in a similar boat. I'm 29 and I've never been an EMT on an ambulance (even though I have EMT experience), and as of the 24th of June, I start my first day with R/M San Diego.


----------



## Jim37F (Jun 14, 2013)

Took and passed the written test earlier this week. Carlos the HR guy said that the next step is to come in and do a skills test followed by an interview. He said they do orientations once a month, and they've already filled the July oneso I'd probably have to wait until August (I could hear the other HR rep calling people to schedule interviews while I was testing), but don't be surprised if I get a call back to interview for the July orientation. 

Well lo and behold, on Wednesday I get a missed call from one of the other HR reps. (I had my phone on do not disturb mode during a pt transport at my current IFT job). She didn't leave a voice mail and every time I've called back I got her voice mail, so I left a message and will probably email, so hopefully I'll get a skills test and interview in time for the July orientation.


----------

